# una voz perfectamente modulada



## Anikó Vajdics

?Cómo traducir esta frase al húngaro?
Contexto: "era una voz perfectamente modulada, que se estremecía íntima en la confidencia y el sussurro y se elevaba luego en vibrantes tonos apasionados hasta el punto más alto de la tragedia"

Es de un cuento de Esther Tusquets.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Térey János "A gránit és az erdő" című versében ezt írja (Holmi, 2009. október, elérhető a neten):

És Blanka hangja ott cseng a fülében,
Ez a talányos, szépen modulált hang:
„Bizonyos kérdésekben
Borúlátóból derûlátóvá lettem.”

Énekesek hangképzésével foglalkozó énektanárok használják a kifejezést; én nem haboznék ezt használni valahogy (pl. tökéletesen modulált hangja volt, ...).


----------

